
Hausschriften Der Bundesregierung - tosh
https://styleguide.bundesregierung.de/sg-de/schriften
======
eloy
The Netherlands has something like this: Rijksoverheid (state-gov) fonts.[1]

They were designed by Peter Verheul[2] and were used in replacing all the
logos of Dutch government agencies with a new style that is easy to recognize,
combined with the new Rijkslogo.[3]

[1]
[https://www.rijkshuisstijl.nl/basiselementen/basiselementen-...](https://www.rijkshuisstijl.nl/basiselementen/basiselementen-
offline/lettertype)

[2]
[https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Verheul](https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Verheul)

[3]
[https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rijkslogo](https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rijkslogo)

------
terhechte
For Non-Germans: This is the official font of the German government to
download. There is license information, but it seems to be - just as the font
- behind a registration wall. So I didn't go and see what the license is.
Would be interesting to know if it can be freely used, however I don't want to
sign up.

